# More ... > Beekeeping and the environment >  When did maize become a significant crop for bees?

## Neils

Or did I miss something obvious?

Everything I've ever read about maize and my own observations growing it on an allotment suggest it's a source of food only in desperation for bees. So why is GM and/or pesticide treated maize coming up time and again as a threat to bees?

----------


## gavin

I suppose that the answer is that in some places (much of the US for example, and prob parts of southern Europe), bees are desperate.  There is also the planter dust issue in places where they haven't taken measures to prevent its blasting up in the air.

----------


## Jon

I have seen mine taking pollen from maize plants on the allotment but I agree it is a minor source for bees.
The planter dust issue has been serious in some areas but as far as I know there has never been one in the UK.
Maybe they use different planters here.
Long term, bees will always do badly on monoculture as different pollens contain different amino acids and the bees need a good mix.
Dan B royally entertained us all with his chatter about pollen and amino acids at Stirling.
If I remember correctly, maize was quite a poor quality pollen source, although it can be very abundant, whereas oil seed rape and ivy were much better.

----------


## Gscot

I,ve kept hens for a few years and some of the feed contains maize with a result quite a few crops of maize arround my site
I noticed last year that an odd  bee was able to forage on it in wet conditions with small bags of pale pollen.
Plenty of other blooms at the time but were wet.

----------


## Alton

Well as i think it take time in getting a sufficient crop for bees. As Gscot says in his post. I guess the maize he use for his hens must be of long time...

Moderator edit- to remove link

----------

